# Amco 7" shaper rotary



## patf (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi, This is my first post . This is Patf in Austin Tx. I have an amco shaper and want to build a simple indexing rotary table and wanted to know the dimentions of the original table. I have seen a picture of the rotary table complete in  the amco shaper parts and accesories . It looks like it has the table with 3 t slots and a 5/8" stud that goes through the base plate? , and in to the shaper box.. This is held with a washer and a 1/2"nut similar to the stock vice.  the base plate is held from truning by a 5/16 key.  Does this sound correct. Thanks for any input. A picture of all the parts would be wonderful!  Thanks Pat


----------



## rock_breaker (Jun 15, 2018)

Hello patf.
It is 11:00 pm now but I do have an AMCO 7" shaper.. Took a stroll out to the shop: the table is 7.25" long by 4.5" wide with 5.5" long groves that are 0.25" wide. Not sure about stud and keyway as I have a vise mounted, believe your dimensions are right.I have tinkered with my shaper some and am amazed at the finish it produces on aluminum. I need to make an internal keyway cutting system to make keyways in pulleys and hopefully gears. Am looking forward to hearing about  your project  Enjoy your machine. I will double check the dimensions tomorrow in light of day. 
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## patf (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks for the reply Ray!  Here are the tools I have made so far. The internal slotter bolts to the clapper with a 3/4 course nut. 2 ,3/8
" bars. one has a 1/8" square hole and the other 3/16" sq hole.  1 slitting  tool to hold a hacksaw blade, two straps to mount on the sise for round stock. I am making a quick rotating plate to mount and use as a indexing table until I get the full dimensions of the amco rotary indexer. I wonder what it looks like in pieces??? I also made an adapter to mount taig and sherline chucks and face plates to the table. I will try to add pictures. Cheers  Pat


----------



## patf (Jun 15, 2018)

patf said:


> Thanks for the reply Ray!  Here are the tools I have made so far. The internal slotter bolts to the clapper with a 3/4 course nut. 2 ,3/8
> " bars. one has a 1/8" square hole and the other 3/16" sq hole.  1 slitting  tool to hold a hacksaw blade, two straps to mount on the sise for round stock. I am making a quick rotating plate to mount and use as a indexing table until I get the full dimensions of the amco rotary indexer. I wonder what it looks like in pieces??? I also made an adapter to mount taig and sherline chucks and face plates to the table. I will try to add pictures. Cheers  Pat


----------



## francist (Jun 15, 2018)

Interesting, Pat. I've never seen a slitter tool like that before -- kind of curious as to how you find it works?

-frank


----------



## patf (Jun 15, 2018)

patf said:


> Thanks for the reply Ray!  Here are the tools I have made so far. The internal slotter bolts to the clapper with a 3/4 course nut. 2 ,3/8
> " bars. one has a 1/8" square hole and the other 3/16" sq hole.  1 slitting  tool to hold a hacksaw blade, two straps to mount on the sise for round stock. I am making a quick rotating plate to mount and use as a indexing table until I get the full dimensions of the amco rotary indexer. I wonder what it looks like in pieces??? I also made an adapter to mount taig and sherline chucks and face plates to the table. I will try to add pictures. Cheers  Pat


2 more pictures. A tool to change compound degrees easily! And an adapter for Taig lathe chucks. The 5/8”  plain bushing is made from a 1/2” course threa nut turned in the lathe to 5/8” od.


francist said:


> Interesting, Pat. I've never seen a slitter tool like that before -- kind of curious as to how you find it works?
> 
> -frank





francist said:


> Interesting, Pat. I've never seen a slitter tool like that before -- kind of curious as to how you find it works?
> 
> -frank


Hi Frank, it is just a precision hack saw tool that is easy to make. I used it to cut a notch for a special screw. You could use a lathe cut off blade but this is a lot smoother of a cut.


----------



## patf (Jul 13, 2018)

francist said:


> Interesting, Pat. I've never seen a slitter tool like that before -- kind of curious as to how you find it works?


Hi Frank  do you have a pdf of the amco rotary indexer table or other tooling for the amco shaper? Patf  email patfea@yahoo.com  Thanks Pat
-frank


----------



## francist (Jul 13, 2018)

Hey Pat, no I'm afraid not. My shaper is not an Ammco, and while I do have a few manuals and such from some of the other names (Cincinnati, Logan, etc) Ammco isn't among them. Doesn't look like we have anything here in downloads either. Member UlmaDoctor had an Ammco if I recall, but I've not seen him around for a while.

-frank


----------

